

Give social networks fake details, advises UK govt web security official - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-20082493

======
oracuk
I suspect this was driven by frustration.

HMG are driving hard to push government to citizen interaction online to
reduce costs and speed up the transactions. The financial transactions are a
huge amount of money passing over the Internet leaving aside the serious duty
of care they assume for vulnerable or at-risk citizens.

This relies on knowing who is driving the browser you're transacting with.
when you're dealing with the entire population there are a lot of people who
it's difficult to establish a valid identity for.

Knowledge-based authentication is the 'good enough' answer used by commercial
providers but for a significant proportion of the population it's broken by
their social network use and footprint.

------
jonnyrowntree
Don't share every second of your life. Keep to yourself what you want private
and share what you want public. No need to mess around with other identities.

